# Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## Daantje (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle, als (noch?) Nichtanglerin habe ich eine Frage:
möchte meinem Freund gerne ein Abo einer Angelzeitschrift schenken. Er angelt am liebsten auf Raubfisch. Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr da empfehlen? Schwanke momentan zwischen "Rute & Rolle" und "Der Raubfisch". Aber ich hab eben von nix ne Ahnung... ;-)
Bin Euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Meinungen!
Viele Grüße!
Daantje


----------



## cipro2003 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Daantje!Ich würde dann eher den Raubfisch vorziehen!Petri Frank#h


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Empfehle dieses Online-Magazin


----------



## esox_105 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Empfehlen kann man eigentlich keine Angelzeitschrift, da ja sowieso immer wieder das gleiche drinne steht.

Welche Zeitschrift sich etwas positiv hervorhebt, ist die Fisch & Fang, denn bei der gibts im Abo jeden Monat eine DVD übers angeln dazu.


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Nee. wenns ein Magazin aus Papier sein soll, würde ich auch zum Raubfisch tendieren. Blinker (habe ich - noch) und F & F sind (gerade im Winter) sehr Friedfisch-lastig.
Ich denke, der Raubfisch passt dann schon. Aus der Blinker-Familie gibt es noch eine Zeitschrift namens ESOX. Zumindest gab es die mal. Die könnte auch interessant sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



> Empfehle dieses Online-Magazin


Danke)
Ich auch ))


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Aus der Blinker-Familie gibt es noch eine Zeitschrift namens ESOX. Zumindest gab es die mal. Die könnte auch interessant sein.


GENAU, billich und gut!


----------



## HD4ever (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

*Der Raubfisch !!!!*  :m #6  ( hab ich auch nen Abo )


----------



## fireline (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hi,würde dir auch Raubfisch empfehlen
mfg


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich würde den raubfisch oder rute und rolle empfehlen!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin!

Wie Du siehst gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander.

Da bei fast allen eh das gleiche drin steht bzw 
alles kontinuierlich wiederholt wird würde ich die Zeitschrift
nehmen wo ich am meisten bei raus bekomme und das ist meiner Meinung nach die Fisch & Fang!

pro:

- monatliche DvD
- des öfteren kleine Beigaben (Wobbler, Gummifische usw.)

contra:

- ist glaub ist teuerer als der Raubfisch und Esox

Wenn Du ein Abo nimmst mach aber kein Geschenkabo sondern
ein Prämienabo über den Nachbarn oder so, dann gibts noch was schnuckliges oben drauf 

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,111/

Schöne Grüße

Kai


----------



## mightyeagle69 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



esox_105 schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann man eigentlich keine Angelzeitschrift, da ja sowieso immer wieder das gleiche drinne steht.
> 
> Welche Zeitschrift sich etwas positiv hervorhebt, ist die Fisch & Fang, *denn bei der gibts im Abo jeden Monat eine DVD übers angeln dazu*.



stimmt wobei bei der letzten Ausgabe hatte ich auf der CD kein Ton........#q :v:v:v.Ansonsten würde ich auch die Raubfisch vorschlagen & eventuell noch die AngelWoche dazu tun........das ist eine Angler Zeitung die alle 2 Wochen erscheint und wirklich nicht schlecht für ihren preis ist #6.Außerdem gibt es dort auch recht nette prämien für ein Jahresabo !!!!

Cheers MightyEagle


----------



## sonium (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Raubfisch


----------



## Baddy89 (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hmm...am Anfang hatte ich natürlich den Blinker, DAS Anglermagazin schlecht hin.


Irgendwann wiederholte sich alles und mich störte die massive Werbung in dieser Zeitschrift.

Danach stieg ich auf Die Angelwoche um, war diese doch billiger und mit mehr (zumindest für mich wichtigen Infos) versehen.

Doch momentan hole ich mir alles aus dem Internet und wenn ich was zum Thema Angeln lesen will....das Anglerboard hat genug Beiträge  Interessanter als jeder Bericht.

Ansonsten nehm ich mir als "Toilettenlektüre" immer wieder mal ein Heft mit, in welchem mich ein Bericht interessiert.

Auch bringt meine Schwester ab und an den Esox vom Bahnhof mit. Ist ein relativ günstiges Magazin, aber eben auch nicht so groß vom Umfang her.


----------



## Rotauge (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich kauf mir mittlerweile nur noch sporadisch ein Anglerheft, wenn mir im Zug mal langweilig ist. Und das hängt von den Themen ab, die drinne stehen. Also meistens interessieren mich die Themen nicht. 

Und der Blinker holt immer öfters irgendwelche olle Kamellen aus seinem Archiv und bereitet das "neu" auf. |uhoh:


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Für jedes Magazin gibt es Argumente. Die Angelwoche sagt mir nicht zu. Die Zeitung erinnert  mich zu sehr an die Bild Zeitung und ich finde nicht, dass da so viel drin steht. Das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat der ESOX. Darin sind alle brauchbaren Artikel des aktuellen Blinker enthalten. Ein Heft kostet ca. 1,50 Euro und es enthällt wenig Werbung. Den Blinker würde ich deshalb nur wegen einer bestimmten Prämie nehmen. Fisch und Fang hat als Bonus die DVD und auch nette Prämien. Rute und Rolle ist etwas günstiger und bietet neben guten Prämien auch ein interessantes Heft. Der Raubfisch ist für den Raubfischangler sehr interessant. Aber eben nur für den Raubfischangler.


----------



## Steinadler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich hab den blinker zur zeit aboniert, find ihn aber nicht so toll hat oft das selbe drin nur anders verfasst. ich hoff das mir die FundF mehr spaß bereitet und werd mir di mal vorknöpfen


----------



## mauriangler (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich find die ESOX gehört zu den besten sind gute artikel drin.


----------



## duc996freak (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo

Ich hab die Blinker aboniert aber nur weil man als Abogeschenk 35 Euro gekriegt hat und für 12 euro des eigenen geldes kriegt man sonst kein Jahresabo.

mfg Markus


----------



## pêcheur67 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Würde auch zum RAUBFISCH oder ESOX raten. Die anderen Magazine enthalten zuviel Friedfischartikel.


----------



## kulti007 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



pêcheur67 schrieb:


> Würde auch zum RAUBFISCH oder ESOX raten. Die anderen Magazine enthalten zuviel Friedfischartikel.



ich habe beide und jetzt kommt noch die angelwoche dazu, denn da bekomme ich noch nen 50 euronen gutschein.


----------



## dorschfisher (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

wie teuer ist die fisch und fang und wie teuer ist der raubfisch???


----------



## pêcheur67 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Fisch und Fang kostet 4 EUR meine ich, Der Raubfisch 3,50 EUR.


----------



## killahoroz (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich hab bis jetzt immer fisch&fang gelesen. würde es dir auch empfehlen. Manchmal ist dvd dabei 


gruß


----------



## cafabu (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Meine Empfehlung keine Zeitschrift mehr, so halte ich es wenigstens. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre 5 führende Angelzeitschriften im Abo durch. Zu viel Werbung und die Artikel, die mich interessierten, erweckten den Verdacht den Text teilweise schon in der Werbung gelesen zu haben. Mein persönliches Fazit: Angelzeitungen sind von der Titelseite bis zum Schlusswort Werbungs- und Herstellerlastig und bieten somit wenig objektive Informationen. Es gibt nichts umfangreicheres und informativeres als das Angelboard mit seinen Möglichkeiten.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## HOX (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung keine Zeitschrift mehr, so halte ich es wenigstens. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre 5 führende Angelzeitschriften im Abo durch. Zu viel Werbung und die Artikel, die mich interessierten, erweckten den Verdacht den Text teilweise schon in der Werbung gelesen zu haben. Mein persönliches Fazit: Angelzeitungen sind von der Titelseite bis zum Schlusswort Werbungs- und Herstellerlastig und bieten somit wenig objektive Informationen. Es gibt nichts umfangreicheres und informativeres als das Angelboard mit seinen Möglichkeiten.
> Gruß Carsten


 

Rischtisch!


----------



## brandungsteufel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich würde auch keine empfehlen. Habe sie alle mal gelesen. Alles wiederholt sich, oder ist nur dumme Werbung für Namenhafte-Hersteller.

Kauf ihm lieber ein gutes Buch, zum Thema Raubfischangeln.


----------



## Madenbader (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Dein Freund liest doch sicherlich hin und wieder ein Angelmagazin. Schau da mal genau hin, dann weißt Du auch, welches er davon bevorzugt.
Der Esox ist ja eine abgespeckte Version des Blinkers, aber vom Preis-Leitungsverhältnis richtig gut.
Ich persönlich habe die Rute und Rolle im Abo. Das was ich dort für ein 2 Jahresabo bezahle, habe ich mit der Prämie schon wieder raus gehabt. Ist aber leider, wie viele andere Magazine auch, mit immer mehr Friedfischseiten bestückt. Wenn Du das vermeiden willst, bleibt eigentlich nur der Raubfisch. Denn selbst im Esox gibt es immer und immer wieder Friedfischseiten, die mich nicht die Bohne interessieren.
Wie auch schon bereits erwähnt, gibt es in den Fisch und Fang Ausgaben DVD´s mit dazu. Wer darauf steht, wird dann wohl bei diesem Magazin landen.
Wenn ich im Laden stehe, kaufe ich unterschiedliche Magazine. Je nach den Artikeln, die mich interessieren. Hilft Dir jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich weiter. Schau doch wirklich mal, was er sonst so liest. Ansonsten ist er als reiner Raubfischangler mit dem Raubfisch wohl am besten ausgestattet.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Jungs, der Fred is vom 12. Dezember 200*6 :vik:*


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Mir ist egal wann das Thema erstellt wurde,ich finde es trotzdem interessant darüber zu
reden.Ich habe Jahrzehnte lang fast alle gängigen Zeitschriften gekauft,zum Teil ganze
Jahrgänge,und dabei festgestellt das sie allesamt zu Verlautbarungsblättchen der Angel-
industrie verkommen.Da werden fadenscheinige Tests gemacht wo alles immer wieder 
darauf hinaus läuft die Werbepartner möglichst gut aussehen zu lassen.
Es werden Artikel lanciert,geschrieben von sogenannten Angelpäpsten,wie z.b.einem Herrn Beyer oder einem Herrn Portrat,die ausschließlich dazu dienen deren Produkte zu
Bewerben.Als dann,wie vor Jahren geschehen Kritik geübt wurde(Profiblinker),wurden 
deren Produkte geächtet.So geschehen in allen Werbeblättchen des Jahrverlages(Blinker)
Also ich hab über die Jahre so etwa 4 Zentner Angelzeitschriften angesammelt,wer mag
kann sie sich bei mir abholen,umsonst natürlich und Jungangler bevorzugt.

Gruß Taxidermist

P.S.:Rheinneckar Kreis


----------



## AltBierAngler (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich würd auch keine Zeitungen mehr regelmäßig kaufen, im anglerboard frag ich einfach und krieg meine antworten. die F&F DVD schnorr ich mir beim Kumpel der hat das Abo, und Angelwoche is schon wieder teurer geworden, die kauft sich mein Arbeitskollege immer, die les ich in der Frühstückspause komplett in 5 min.

mfg chris


----------



## sa-s (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hallo,

wenn die deutschen angelzeitungen schon nichts taugen, vielleicht kennt ja jemand englischsprachige.

ist vielleicht auch mal interessant über den rand der suppenschüssel zu lugen.

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## cafabu (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin,
(da fehlt ja die Hälfte) Also:
Taxidermist hat vollkommen recht. Selbst Artikel, die mich sporadisch interessierten, stellten sich für mich hintregründig als Herstellerreklame da.
Was ich bisher vermisse sind die qualitativen Bemerkungen zu den Werbegeschenken.
Die ich und auch Kollegen von mir bekommen haben, waren alle anscheinend 2. Wahl. Jedenfalls hatten sie alle kleine Fehler, oder waren zu schnell defekt.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Welsmaus (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Daantje,

ich würde dir empfehlen, doch einmal die Augen auf zu halten, wenn du bei deinem Kumpel bist. Sicher hat er die eine oer andere Angelzeitschrift zuhause, die ihm gefällt. 
Ich persönliche beziehe alle 4 (Blinker, Fisch & Fang, Rute & Rolle, Raubfisch). Aber letztere gefällt mir immer noch am besten, danach folgen Fisch & Fang und dann Blinker. Rute & Rolle habe ich seinerzeit nur wegen dem Fishfinder als Werbeprämie bestellt. 
Übrigens würde ich statt eines Abos eine Freundschaftswerbung wählen und mir nebenbei eine schöne Prämie für deinen Freund aussuchen.

Grüße

Uschi


----------



## Patrick S. (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Also ich tendiere weiterhin zur Fisch und Fang...die Artikel sind gut geschrieben...Aktionen wie z.B. kostenlose Produkte sind häufig und vor allem die DVD ( mit der ich in den ganzen Jahren keine Probleme hatte ) ist einzig artig...
Aber auch die Raubfisch ist super, vor allem weil dort vielleicht nicht mit jedem Magzin aber ab und zu mal eine DVD dabei ist...
Ich denke bei den beiden Magazinen stimmt einfach das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Tonic (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Blinker


----------



## Carphunter' (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hab die esox abboniert. is billig un interressant#6#6


----------



## magic feeder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

esox und raubfisch sind voll in ordnung


----------



## froggy31 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> hab die esox abboniert. is billig un interressant#6#6




Esox ist auf jeden Fallzu empfehlen, ist nämlich das "Extract" vom Blinker , nur halt viel billiger #6

Aber auf Dauer werden alle langweilig weil sich immer wiederholt wird#c

gruß
froggy


----------



## Frieder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Hallo Daantje,

um Geld zu sparen sollte Dein Liebling wirklich hier reinschauen:

Online-Magazin

Das ist nämlich völlig kostenlos.

Ich möchte natürlich die Angelzeitschriften nicht schlecht machen. Hatte selbst jahrelang einige aboniert.
Es ist für jeden was drin. Nur .... sie kosten natürlich ..... und im Laufe der Jahre stapeln sich die Hefte.
Und wegwerfen will man sie natürlich auch nicht.
Also, ab in die Kiste und auf den Boden (Speicher) gestellt. Und so gammeln sie dann vor sich hin.

Aber letztendlich liegt die Entscheidung ganz allein bei Dir.

Mein Tip: wenn Du Deinem Liebsten eine Freude machen möchtest, gehe in ein Angelgeschäft und lasse ihn eine Rute oder Rolle aussuchen und Du bezahlst sie ihm.

Denk mal drüber nach...

Viele Grüße
Frieder


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Habe mir die letzten Tage aus Langeweile ein paar Zeitungen gekauft, und muss schon sagen, dass mir das alles schwer herstellerlastig erscheint. Direkte (kritische) Vergleiche mit anderen Produkten werden kaum angestellt. Scheint mir wie bei MTV zu sein, die Firmen mit dem besten Einfluss ($$$?) werden auch am besten erwähnt...
...aber: das ist nur meine Meinung
Lieber surf ich hier rum oder im Onlinemagazin, da hab ich mehr von!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

@Balu,Wie ich schon weiter oben gepostet habe,sehe ich das ähnlich wie du.Wenn die ihre
Werbepostillen wenigstens kostenlos verteilen würden,wäre das ja in Ordnung,aber die 
kosten ja noch richtig.Leider habe ich auch jahrelang den Mist gekauft,denn die Möglichkeiten des WWW haben sich mir erst vor ca. einem Jahr erschlossen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

@Taxidermist
Ja, wir gehen hier 100% konform! Unabhängige Informationen bekommt man durch die Blätter nicht - wenn´s so wäre würd ich gleich n Abo klarmachen!

Ich bin erst vor kurzem über das AB gestolpert, ist ne feine Sache. Man kann sich die anderen Posts durchlesen, aber auch seine Meinung äussern und noch selber Fragen stellen.#6


Nur: Als eingefleischter Kloleser kann ich schlecht das Internet mit auffen Pott nehmen (nein, gehe nicht mit Laptop ...) daher brauch ich von Zeit zu Zeit Lektürennachschub |supergri|supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

@Balu,Ja kann ich verstehen,dann musst du halt das ein oder andere "Klopapier" kaufen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Ben_koeln (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hab mir jetzt ein Abo abgeschlossen für den Raubfisch! Mal sehn! für etwas über 20,- euro im Jahr kann man ja nicht viel verkehrt machen und wenn die Prämien i.o. sind dann passt es ganz gut! Halt ne Allternative zum Lustigen Taschenbuch aufem Klo! 

gruß

ben


----------



## HD4ever (1. November 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

meine Ruabfisch Abo-Ausgabe kam gerade wieder an.
wieder mit ner Klasse DVD ( Barsch-Spezial ) beiliegend ....
sehr nett anzusehen ! :k


----------



## Lorenz (1. November 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich hatte mal ein Abo von "Der Raubfisch"!

:m:vik: #6

*Super!*


ähhh...ich meine die Prämie:
Eine Shimano Heckbremsrolle die ich immernoch gerne einsetze!


Die Zeitschrift ist top!
Im Vergleich zu den anderen...



Demletzt habe ich mir fast eine Zeitschrift gekauft!
Aber nur weil ich drin zusehen war! Dann hab ichs aber gelassen und die Kohle in Tackle investiert :q:q:q


----------



## schaumburg4 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Mein ganz klarer Favorit ist Rute und Rolle


----------



## depp0815 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

hi es gibt ein neues Magazin AngelhändlerNEWS ist kostenlos allerdings nur für den fachhandel, ist aber Suppi themen und ner geilen 10 seitigen reisebericht


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Mein Favorit ist die ESOX, das ist zwar die Blinker in der Sparausgabe, aber dafür wird auch an der Werbung gespart, die eine Seite kann man verkraften. Die Beiträge sind jahreszeitlich angepasst, also kein Forellenbachartikel im November (für mich immer Frust pur, ein guter Tip und ich kann ihn nicht ausprobieren) und nur sehr selten schon ein alter Hut. Monatliches Erscheinen und ein vernünftiger Preis runden das Bild angenehm ab.


----------



## dodo12 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich liebe die Blinker. 
Alles ist super!
Die Bilder, die Texte, die Schreibweise undundund...
Also ich kann die wirklich nur empfehlen.!
MfG dodo12 (dominik)


----------



## atze83 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

ich hab seit 7 jahren die angelwoche im abo-ich mag einfach die aufmachung, die berichte....klar, die tests sind sehr herstellerfreundlich, aber für richtige infos schua ich eh online...die photostorys sind super, sind meistens klasse reviere dabei...und die prämien würden sich auch lohnen! mir sind die anderen, grad fisch& fang, zu stark norwegen/meereslastig, da hab ich hier in Bayern nix von....#h


----------



## hecht 01 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

auf jeden fall den raubfisch


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Moin,
weiß jemand über welchen See Matze Koch auf der Fisch und Fang DVD Juli berichtet?
Danke


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Moin,
> weiß jemand über welchen See Matze Koch auf der Fisch und Fang DVD Juli berichtet?
> Danke


 
Karpfen


----------



## Meteraal (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich finde persönlich die Fisch und Fang einfach super und die Prämien sind einfach oberaffengeil


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

eigentlich steht in den zeitungen nur Plunder drin und werbung. die wahrheit wird hier diskutiert.ich hab alles abbestellt. jahreleang die tips von denen verfolgt. mehr gefangen hab ich auch nicht. man labert nur mehr darüber. das sind bezahlte werbejunkis, merh nicht...ich halt nach 10 jahren nix, komma null davon.


----------



## Tobi94 (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Ich freue mich immer sehr, wenn meien Abbonierte Rute&Rolle im Briefkasten liegt!


----------



## M3ggid0 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Welche Angelzeitschrift könnt Ihr empfehlen?*

Auch in der städtischen Bücherei sollte man mal vorbei schauen, bei uns gibt es jedenfalls eine große Abteilung mit allerlei Magazinen ... PREISLICH DAS BESTE WAS ES GIBT, da ich mich direkt dort belesen kann. Es besteht natürlich auch noch die Möglichkeit Hefte mitzunehmen (gegen eine geringe Leihgebühr), welche mehrere Artikel oder Zeichnungen enthalten die mich näher interessieren.
Das einzige contra... man wird wohl eher nicht die aktuellste Ausgabe finden aber auch das ist nicht unmöglich.

Also raus aus dem Internet, hinein ins wahre Leben


----------

